# Lance's yellow bike.



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

Just curious, why was Lances TT bike yellow? Were Astana expecting him to have something else yellow to go with that bike at that point in the race?


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Livestrong = Yellow


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Lots to read into there, but isn't it just a Livestrong thing? I would imagine the team OK'd it.

Edit: Second!!


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

All the other Livestrong gear is black and yellow, this bike was straight yellow...read into it what you like.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Of course, we now go into speculating the message behind the color of his bike even.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Of course, we now go into speculating the message behind the color of his bike even.


If his bike is a different color, it's for a reason. He didn't just pull out a Twister spinner and choose the color by chance.

In other words, he _wants_ us to talk about it and he definitely thought about the message it would send to have a yellow bike.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Apparently, Lance was planning to "party like it's 1999". Then Contador showed up.

"Nice bike, Lance. It matches my jersey."


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL....More conspiracies. So far we have lots on both sides. Next thing we will find out Lance is really the anti-christ and AC really is Gollum.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

he's got a black livestrong bike and a yellow livestrong bike. He just likes to mix things up since he has too many toys it seems.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Snakebitten said:


> LOL....More conspiracies. So far we have lots on both sides. Next thing we will find out Lance is really the anti-christ and AC really is Gollum.


Lance just smiled in the interview. 

Let's make up theories for that now.

Lance just had his family over too. What are the theories behind that?

Alberto just said he's happy. Omg! What does that mean?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Lance just smiled in the interview.
> 
> Let's make up theories for that now.
> 
> ...


I think Alberto's eye twitched three times when he was saying he was happy. That is secret code for "I will annihilate pathetic Lance on Ventoux; hahahahahahah!"

Obviously, Lance would not be having his family over unless he was planning on gaining 6 minutes on Ventoux, AND winning the sprint in Paris.

Obviously.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Piles said:


> Just curious, why was Lances TT bike yellow?


'Cause that's what color they painted it.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Lance just smiled in the interview.
> 
> Let's make up theories for that now.
> 
> ...



LOL. It wont end soon.


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

I saw a sneak peek of that bike last month. It used to have decals on it that said "Congratulations to the 8-time TDF winner!!!" on the top tube.
And, "TREK=9X Champion" on the down tube.

I think the decals must have fallen off...?

just kidding...


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Those wheels probably gave some hipsters wet dreams.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Lance just smiled in the interview.
> 
> Let's make up theories for that now.
> 
> ...


LOL! (What DOES it mean, indeed?)


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Did anyone notice that Contador's bike was NOT yellow?

OMG, Trek and Lance are sending him a message!!!


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

grrrah said:


> Did anyone notice that Contador's bike was NOT yellow?
> 
> OMG, Trek and Lance are sending him a message!!!



That tears it. Lance stole Contadors bike and still came in 16th. It aint the bike Lance.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Noun 1.	megalomaniac - a pathological egotist


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*Yeah, he stole Contador's bike and redid the decals ...*

And whats up with the comic characters?










He should have taken this out today.










Or...










I thought those hinged headsets weren't allowed now?


----------



## randyg (Jul 7, 2004)

carbonLORD said:


> And whats up with the comic characters?


This might help explain:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/stages/nara/


----------



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

randyg said:


> This might help explain:
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/stages/nara/


thanks for the post, that should hush the bad mouthing of Lance. Its cool that they are auctioning off the bikes in the manner that they are, wish I had the money for one but I just got a bill for $30,000 from when the docs fixed my clavicle 4weeks ago. Oh well next time right? lol


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*Cool...*



randyg said:


> This might help explain:
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/stages/nara/


...Thanks!


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

randyg said:


> This might help explain:
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/stages/nara/


Thanks. I love those bikes. Something that will cost fortune in years to come.


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

$30,000 HOLY F&*K! 
Thank god I'm Canadian!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Damon64 said:


> I saw a sneak peek of that bike last month. It used to have decals on it that said "Congratulations to the 8-time TDF winner!!!" on the top tube.
> And, "TREK=9X Champion" on the down tube.
> 
> I think the decals must have fallen off...?
> ...


They could keep the down tube decals.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

The guys won seven TDF's, he's a former World Champion, has won numerous other races as well as being a national champion triathlete, I think he's earned the right to ride what ever color bike he wants.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

carbonLORD said:


> And whats up with the comic characters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Hedstrong bike?
www.hedstrong.org


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

emsf5 said:


> $30,000 HOLY F&*K!
> Thank god I'm Canadian!


me too


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't wait for the Damien Hirst bike thread.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

He was expecting to have a matching jersey for the final time trial.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

I think, and I know this is just very implausible and probably less likely than him stealing contador's bike but... Can it just be that Trek might be behind the bike colors this year? Could they potentially, a corporation would never do that I know, be doing some marketing?


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

Mucho ugly


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

randyg said:


> This might help explain:
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/stages/nara/



Thanks! But dang the Nara and Hirst bikes are ugly. (to each his own, of course).


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Jeez people, it's a BIKE. It's yellow. big friggin deal. LiveStrong is yellow and black. He already had a black one. So a yellow one for now. He uses cartoon characters - no he's not into hentai.

Damn 

Not EVERYTHING means something for goodness sake. Hmm, maybe that cartoon character means he's going to make fun of Contador. Or mabye he's gonna blah blah blah blah blah. :mad2:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

carbonLORD said:


> And whats up with the comic characters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely not the last one since that's the old TTX. The new ones are called the Trek Speed Concept.

Only him, Levi and Alberto have one.

I think Klöden didn't get one partly due to him using a Large IIRC. The others could fit onto a Small or Medium maybe I guess. Then again, they all look like the same sized frame. 

I'm sure the headsets are allowed otherwise Saxo Bank and Columbia are in trouble as well.


----------



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

thats not including the money lost from not working since oct 08 and the $4000 dollar ultrasound machine the doc wanted me to try. needless to sa my wife doesnt want me near a freeride bike again. so far she's cool with the road bike for now lol


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

No different than Cav wearing the green glasses.. then we see Thor wearing a similar pair a few days later.. Oh no..


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 21, 2008)

It's yellow because he's an arrogant pr*ck. He thought he'd be in yellow. No other reason. I never really hated Lance, had tonnes of respect for him in the past and his accomplishments, but after this tour I can't stand the guy.


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

cammccarty said:


> It's yellow because he's an arrogant pr*ck. He thought he'd be in yellow. No other reason.


This just doesn't make sense. He knew he didn't have yellow at the beginning of the TT. he knew what the time gap was. he knew that AC can ride a strong TT. But somehow he thought that he would bridge this gap? That wouldn't be arrogance, it would be delusion.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 21, 2008)

He had this planned way before the tour even started. Of course he didn't think he would be in yellow that day and overcome his time deficit. You are correct, that would be delusion, I just think it's a slap in the face for AC to be riding a yellow bike. And yes I do know the colors of livestrong.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

If you like modern art that bike may inspire you, I can't stand modern art it so it looks slow and goofy to me.

I am sure the bike must inspire him, he did well.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

He had yellow streaks on his helmet and yellow on his jersey too. What a complete narcisistic, arrogant piece of garbage he is. I mean there just cant be any other logical explanation. He is such a loser.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

cammccarty said:


> It's yellow because he's an arrogant pr*ck. He thought he'd be in yellow. No other reason.


You can read Lance's mind! Cool! Can you give me my winning lottery numbers while you're on your clairvoyant streak?


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

cammccarty said:


> He had this planned way before the tour even started. Of course he didn't think he would be in yellow that day and overcome his time deficit. You are correct, that would be delusion, I just think it's a slap in the face for AC to be riding a yellow bike. And yes I do know the colors of livestrong.


If he chose yellow because he is an arrogant prick and had it all planned out, why not simply use the black bike he has when he realized he wouldn't have yellow? It seems like there is at least the possibility that the choice of bike color is not related to whether or not he is an arrogant prick


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

LWP said:


> You can read Lance's mind! Cool! Can you give me my winning lottery numbers while you're on your clairvoyant streak?


Didn't Lance post those numbers on Twitter? :idea:


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

rogger said:


> Didn't Lance post those numbers on Twitter? :idea:


Well that settles it. He really is an arrogant pr*ck. Making me look them up on his twitter... he could have taken the time to email them to me.


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

*Why does it matter?*

I could care less what he wears or rides. He could sport zebra stripes if he wanted. I know I should check before I post this, but I thought he waived his paycheck and in return would be allowed to wear and ride anything Livstrong. Thus the helmet with the yellow and now his TT bike.


----------



## randyg (Jul 7, 2004)

I would suspect that it was a part of the program for him to ride that bike in that TT. I would also suggest that Mr. Nara had 100% freedom to design that bike however he chose using whatever color he wished. I do also believe the bike's value would have been enhanced by him riding it in the Tour. 

I think there can be no doubt that Lance's goal of increasing cancer awareness and the purpose of LiveStrong.org has been achieved.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeez, now we're analyzing the color of his bike? Too many people need to go out and ride.


----------

